# Eleocharis s.p dying in emersed setup



## Dominic (2 Dec 2013)

The plants are in my emersed setup with various other plants for growing before they go into my planted tank, but my eleocharis s.p seems to be dying... turning yellow and dying off. I always make sure it is humid and wet in there, it has a light over it, and the potting soil substrate is nice and wet. The lights are on from when i wake up (7) til i go to bed (11ish) i know its a long photoperiod but i thought it didnt matter due to the unlimited co2... am i wrong? Should i have a shorter photoperiod?


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Dec 2013)

Hey , 
My eleocharis acicularis done exactly this during the whole duration of my dry start , it looked as of it was doing the worse of all the plants , I did leave it and when it was filled it actually turned out to have the best health and growth  
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Dominic (3 Dec 2013)

Oh okay thanks very much mate haha, should i leave them in there til i set up my tank at christmas? Or should i stick them in a bowl by the window or with a light over it and dose with excel? 

Thanks


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Dec 2013)

I'm not really sure as mine was growing emmersed in the same tank that Was flooded , I knew that the roots were fully established even though it was yellow


----------

